#ubuntu-youth 2013-03-19
<theblazehen> hi all
<theblazehen> hi sleap
<theblazehen> zleap*
<zleap> hi
<theblazehen> whats up?
<zleap> not much just setting up github
<theblazehen> awesome :) got any code to show yet?
<zleap> nope
<theblazehen> What language do you want to get into?
<zleap> python
<zleap> and may upload scratch stuff,  but i can upload that to the scratch website anyway
<theblazehen> nice. Could never really get the hang of it. I use php
<zleap> https://github.com/zleap/projects-
<theblazehen> checking it out now. http://github.com/theblazehen
<zleap> i need to figure out how to use it,  and also set up the same account on the pi
<theblazehen> you are doing it wrong btw
<theblazehen> you create a repository for each project. Dont bundle them all together unless one project depends on another
<zleap> ok
<zleap> well so far i am just starting off with everything
<theblazehen> Have a look at mine to see how i did it
<theblazehen> Yea :).
<theblazehen> Do you like the syntax of python?
<zleap> its not too bad,  i am fillowing the ubuntu special edition stuff
<theblazehen> ok. If you want to try php i reccomend tizag.com though
<zleap> so all the commadn line stuff i did on my main pc i just replicate on the pi so the pi is set up in the same way
<zleap> ok
<theblazehen> Why are you cloning it on the pi as well? why not just work on main pc?
<zleap> so i can upload code from the pi
<theblazehen> also you might want to install gitg for a git GUI
<zleap> ok
<theblazehen> why can't you upload from main pc?
<zleap> i can
<zleap> so i copy from pi to main pc then upload from there
<theblazehen> Then why also from the pi?
<theblazehen> oh
<theblazehen> whats your timezone ?
<zleap> uk
<theblazehen> ok. I'm from south africa.
<theblazehen> Run archlinux. Ubuntu community better though
<zleap> just installing gitg
<theblazehen> awesome
<theblazehen> heard of bitcoin before?
<zleap> yeah think so
<theblazehen> Want to start trading?
<zleap> ok dumb question, if I open gitg  and do file open what am i trying to find
<zleap> not signed up to bitcoin as yet
<theblazehen> open a terminal and run git init
<theblazehen> then open that folder in gitg to see commit history
<zleap> ok
<theblazehen> how old are you btw? I'm 16
<zleap> 37
<theblazehen> ok
<zleap> ok so this isn't showing hidden files for some reason
<theblazehen> gitg?
<zleap> yea
<zleap> running init creates a hiddeh folder .gitg
<theblazehen> dont go in the .git folder just the folder containing the .git folder
<theblazehen> yes
<theblazehen> touch example.txt
<theblazehen> git add .
<theblazehen> git commit -m "sample commit"
<zleap> ok
<zleap> erm
<theblazehen> what?
<zleap> do i type what you just told me to
<theblazehen> yes
<zleap> ok git add . takes a while then
<theblazehen> should be fast
<theblazehen> is it in its own folder?
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so what is that doing exactly
<zleap> i know touch example.txt creates a file called example.txt
<theblazehen> creating an empty file called example.txt and adding it to what git will commit
<theblazehen> git commit then basically makes a snapshot of the directory
<zleap> ok so i need to do this from .git other wjse its from the home directory
<theblazehen> ok do this: mkdir gitexamples
<theblazehen> touch example.txt
<theblazehen> git add example.txt
<theblazehen> that says it must include in next snapshot
<theblazehen> then git commit -m "message here"
<zleap> ok done
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> now run gitg in the terminal
<zleap> ah got it
<theblazehen> does it show your commit?
<zleap> so if I do things like that from ./python/myproject it will upload projects
<theblazehen> yes, sorta
<theblazehen> now it is a snapshot on your local machine
<theblazehen> to get it online create a repo on github
<zleap> like projects (lets use that as a test area)
<theblazehen> run git remote add origin https://github.com/zleap/reponame.git
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> then run git push -u origin master
<zleap> ok thanks
<theblazehen> np
<zleap> i will get there
<theblazehen> Yea :)
<zleap> i need some source code to push first
<theblazehen> yep :p
<zleap> ok i have created a new reporo called helloworld
<theblazehen> ok
<zleap> http://rogerdudler.github.com/git-guide/
<zleap> mega easy guide for noobs like me
<theblazehen> yea
<zleap> ok if I copy someting like hello.py in to gitexmples/helloworld
<theblazehen> yea?
<theblazehen> git add hello.py
<theblazehen> git commit -m "added hello"
<theblazehen> git push
<zleap> ok
<zleap> ok i am not doing something right here
<theblazehen> what do you mean?
<zleap> git pushcomes up with
<zleap> fatal: No configured push destination.
<zleap> Either specify the URL from the command-line or configure a remote repository using
<theblazehen> git remote add origin https://github.com/zleap/helloworld.git
<zleap> ok its uploaded python.py to git hub
<theblazehen> ok good
<zleap> ok just saved my last 78 history entries so i have a record of what i have done
<zleap> can sort out the right bits later
<theblazehen> ok
<zleap> so for anyother project i do mkdir new project name  cd to that directory and do git init and then repeat the other steps to upload stuff
<theblazehen> yep
<zleap> so am i limited to 5 repositories for a free account
<theblazehen> i think so
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so in that case i need to delete old ones
<theblazehen> yes
<zleap> thanks
<theblazehen> np
<zleap> we have a few git experts on my local lug too
<theblazehen> awesome
<zleap> so git clone downloads stuff, i make changes ten upload new new files
<theblazehen> yes
<zleap> mm gitg seems unstable
<zleap> if i click commit tab it hangs
<theblazehen> why?
<theblazehen> ok
<zleap> i will stick to the cli for now
<theblazehen> ok
#ubuntu-youth 2016-03-22
<Titan_king> Hey, I am having a weird problem, All my downloads are stuck at 60kbps download speeds :-(
<Titan_king> Although my internet is good
<Titan_king> Any Idea why?
